# Wilier incoming...almost giddy



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I have had a number of frames over the years...Colnago, Merlin, Kuota, Specialized. I have not had this kind of anticipation since the Colnago though. With the Cento Uno being phased out it was also just a deal that could not be turned down. Tuesday here I come...updates to follow. The frame will be built up with Campy Chorus 11 and HED wheels.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 18, 2012)

*what store*

where from?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cadance in Philly. The gruppo and wheels are coming off my current ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wilier makes the one of the most striking and beautiful frames....bar none IMO. Somewhat biased but just sayin'. Can't wait to see your build up. Early Xmas present?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cni2i said:


> Wilier makes the one of the most striking and beautiful frames....bar none IMO. Somewhat biased but just sayin'. Can't wait to see your build up. Early Xmas present?


To myself yeah . Basically in February I get a longevity bonus from work. My plan was a new frame BUT I was fairly certain the Cento would not last 2 months at the prices they are going for atm (shop had 1 in my size left) due to the model being discontinued. So I jumped on it.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

And it has arrived. My old crank turned out to not be compatible (had a BB30 crank on my old bike) so the shop gave ne a Force Crank for free (FSA 11 spd rings, work great btw). Rest is Campy Chorus 11 with TRP 950 SL brakes. Probably "upgrade" the Cranks to Chorus proper in the spring.


----------

